# Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht



## Charlie1th (4. Apr. 2010)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Haus gekauft - im Garten ein Schwimmteich. Und da ist es nun - mein neues Hobby! Mit dem Thema Schwimmteich habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt, also bin ich noch total Ahnungslos…. aber auch ohne Fachkenntnis ist mir klar - dieser Teich befindet sich in einem katastrophalen Zustand. Meine Frau versprach mir bereits: "da geh ich NIE rein"!
Ansporn für mich genug, da was richtig tolles draus zu machen.

Zuerst die Bestandsaufnahme:
sehr trübes, stark mit Algen belastetes Wasser. Auf der Wasseroberfläche eine Art Ölfilm. Im Bepflanzungsbereich dominiert __ Schilf. Laub und Schlick verdeckt das Substrat. Kapillar- Saugsperre Fehlanzeige. Hier wuchert sogar schon die Bambuswurzel…

Ich denke das wird ne menge Arbeit….


----------



## Redlisch (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Charlie ?

erst einmal  :willkommen hier im Forum !

Ich finde so schlimm sieht es doch garnicht aus...

Gibt es irgendwelche Technik am Teich (Filter, Pumpen)?

Ist das ein Folienteich ? Wenn ja wurde ich mir auch sorgen bei dem Bambus machen ...

Was für ein Substrat befindet sich unter den Blättern / Schlamm ?

Axel


----------



## Charlie1th (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Axel,
erst mal frohe Ostern.....
Ja Technik insofern, dass eine Pumpe Wasser aus dem Pflanzenbereich absaugt um damit den Bachlauf zu speisen. Das ganze ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann mit Betongplatten gebaut worden die über der Teichfolie liegen. In der Pflanzenzone (ca. 30cm tief) befindet sich auschließlich Schlick / Schlamm als Substrat in der das __ Schilf gut wächst.
Da habe ich auch schon die erste Frage:
In allen Beiträgen zum Thema Bepflanzung die ich gelesen habe wurde bis jetzt die Pflanze "Schilf" gar nicht erwähnt.... ist Schilf überhaupt für die Regeneration des Wassers geeignet?

Charlie


----------



## Redlisch (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*



Charlie1th schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> erst mal frohe Ostern.....



das geht natürlich zurück !




Charlie1th schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch schon die erste Frage:
> In allen Beiträgen zum Thema Bepflanzung die ich gelesen habe wurde bis jetzt die Pflanze "__ Schilf" gar nicht erwähnt.... ist Schilf überhaupt für die Regeneration des Wassers geeignet?



Ich sag mal so, Schilf wird in Kläranlagen usw. eingesetzt. Diese Pflanzen eignen sich sehr gut um Wasser aufzubereiten. *Allerdings* ist sie nicht für unsere Folienteiche geeignet, da sie mit ihren Rhizomen die Folie durchstechen kann.

Wobei man unter Schilf vieles verstehen kann, zum einen gibt es das __ Schilfrohr, zum anderen versteht man da drunter eine Pflanzengemeinschaft in der Flachwasserzone / Uferbereich aus schilfartigen Pflanzen (z.B. aus __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben (unbedenklich) usw. ).
Im allgemeinen halt Röhricht genannt.

Um was handelt es sich denn bei deinem Schilf ?

Der Schlamm zwischen dem Röhricht hat sich im laufe der Jahre dort abgesetzt und sollte mal entfernt werden.
In meinem Bachlauf habe ich 2 Staubecken, diese sind mit Glanzgras ¿ (Ironie) bewachsen, das feine Wurzelwerk ist wie ein Filter und die feinen Teilchen welche noch aus dem richtigen Filter  rauskommen setzten sich dort ab und gelangen so nicht wieder in den Teich. 2 Mal im Jahr stelle ich den Bachlauf ab, stelle eine Schmutzwasserpumpe in die Becken, rühre das Wasser kräftig durch und Pumpe es an. 
Schon ist der Pflanzenfilter wieder einsatzbereit.

Axel, der jetzt erstmal wieder raus zum Teich geht und was schaffen will ...


----------



## Charlie1th (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Axel,


> von Axel: Um was handelt es sich denn bei deinem __ Schilf ?


Es handelt sich um __ Schilfrohr - Phragmites australis (denke ich jedenfalls). Der Schlamm zwischen dem Schilf ist wie Kleber, unverdünnbar. Hab heute mal ein wenig probiert das ganze aufzurühren - leider ohne Erfolg.

Dazu kommt noch, dass sich zwischen dem Schilf Ausläufer von meinem nahegelegenen Bambus geblidet haben. Die Verästelungen sind mittlerweile so stark und zahlreich das mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleibt als die gesammte Pflanzenzone zu erneuern.

Ein wenig Farbe wäre außerdem auch nicht schlecht.... was meinst Du / Ihr? Monokultur im Schwimmteich ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache - oder?


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Servus Charlie

Herzlich Willkommen

Ja, es muß nicht eine Monokultur sein, aber es gibt leider nicht sehr viele blühende Pflanzen die auch als Regenerationspflanzen geeignet sind .

Also ich würde den Bambus und das __ Schilf beseitigen und statt dessen mehrere dieser Aufzählung einsetzen.


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Ich habe mir diese Excel-Pflanzenliste abgespeichert. 

Eigentlich brauche ich nicht mehr.


Es grüßt freundlich

Peter Boden


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Ja, diese Excel-Tabelle ist auch sehr gut  nur geht sie auf alle Pflanzen ein ..... 

Im Schwimmteich brauchst aber auch Regenerationspflanzen und die gehen aus der Tabelle (im übrigen vom selben Autor, unserem Werner) nicht eindeutig hervor.
Würde meinen beide Listen/Tabellen ergänzen sich hervorragend ......

Danke fürs verlinken


----------



## Charlie1th (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Danke Helmut, danke Peter und Danke Werner....
da habt Iht euch wirklich Mühe gegeben. Tolle detailierte Aufstellung. Bei Wikipedia habe ich auch schon die Bilder dazu gefunden - dass lässt das keine Wünsche mehr offen. Vielen Dank.


> Digicat: Im Schwimmteich  brauchst aber auch Regenerationspflanzen und die gehen aus der Tabelle (im übrigen vom selben Autor, unserem Werner) nicht eindeutig hervor


Ich habe mich gerade etwas ausführlicher mit der Excel Liste beschäftigt und dabei bemerkt, dass er auch eine Spalte mit "Wasserklärend ja/nein" eingefügt hat. 

 - besser gehts jetzt wirklich nicht mehr

Charlie


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*



Charlie1th schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade etwas ausführlicher mit der Excel Liste beschäftigt und dabei bemerkt, dass er auch eine Spalte mit "Wasserklärend ja/nein" eingefügt hat.
> Charlie



Ja, irgendwie ist die etwas neuer als die vom 13.03.08 die ich im übrigen vor drei Wochen noch von dort gesaugt hatte...

Peter


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Servus

Ja, Werner hat da grandioses geleistet ..... die Liste ist ein Wahnsinn 

Danke Werner


----------



## günter-w (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Charlie, auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. WEnn die Folie in dem Schilfbereich mit Vlies geschützt ist ist es nicht so dramatisch was mich mehr beunruhigt ist der Bambus der schon reinwächst und das kannn unangenehm werden. Die Rhizome sind ebenfalls schwer zu entfernen und sind meist noch aggressiver als __ Schilf.


----------



## Charlie1th (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Günter,
in den nächsten Wochen werde ich den Teich komplett leerpumpen - mal sehen was da so alles zum Vorschein kommt. Im Bepflanzungsbereich liegen Betongplatten auf der Folie (soweit ich das im Moment beurteilen kann). 


> günter-w: Die Rhizome sind ebenfalls schwer zu entfernen und sind meist noch aggressiver als __ Schilf


Bambus so sehr ich ihn auch liebe kann was das Wurzelwerk angeht eine echte Plage sein - ich weiß...

Mal sehen was nach dem leerpumpen alles zum Vorschein kommt...

Liebe Grüße
Tom


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Wie sieht denn das Profil vom Teich in etwa aus?
Ist der Schwimmbereich irgendwie vom Pflanzbereich getrennt, oder ist das  'eine Wanne'?


----------



## sterne3 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Charlie,

ich würde auch erst mal alles entfernen und neu anfangen.

Auf den Fotos sieht es aus, als wäre der Pflanzbereich vom Schwimmbereich abgeteilt, da würde ich mit verschiedenen Pflanzhöhen arbeiten, so haben wir das gemacht.

Vielleicht schaust du dir mal die Bilder in meinem Album an, dann siehst du was ich meine.

Lieben Gruß

Geli


----------



## Charlie1th (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Peter, der Schwimmbereich (1,60m tief) ist vom Bepflanzungsbereich (0,30m tief) getrennt. Ich denke die Grundkonstruktion (abgesehen vom Bodenablauf der wahrscheinich fehlt) ist soweit ganz gut und die Betongplatten machen das ganze unverwüstlich. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das ganze ohne Wasser aussieht. In 1 - 2 Wochen lege ich los. 

Geli, deine Bilder sind wirklich toll. Kompliment - ich werde Deinen Rat befolgen. Ich habe die ganze Zeit hin und her überlegt was ich noch weiter verwenden kann oder soll. Aber ich denke auch - mit der vorhandenen Grundkondtruktion alles neu zu gestalten - macht am meisten Sinn. Vor allem ist es dann ja auch MEIN Schwimmteich !

Was mir noch so im Kopf rumschwirrt ist die Frage nach der Farbe. Ich meine damit die grauen Betongplatten. Find ich hässlich! Aber deswegen eine komplett hellgrüne Folie in den Teich verlegen? Und Farbe habe ich gehört muss in gewissen Intervallen (alle 2-3 Jahre) erneuert werden... oder?

Vielleicht habt Ihr noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Padis (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Anfänger erneuert Schwimmteich, Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo Charly,
ich gebe dem Helmut Recht, das __ Schilf mus weg. Der Mulm der dort lagert bekommst Du nie weg. Und in den Griff bekommt man es nur mit Baukübeln (als Pflanzkasten).
Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf, befästige und gestallte das Ufer neu, kaufe Flies und Folie und.....
Der klare Vorteil ist, wie Helmut schon andeutete, die Pflanzenvielfalt welche Du dann einsetzen kannst und Du kannst richtig Kreativ werden.
Lieben Gruss aus Göttingen
Thomas


----------

